# Heldentat:Stufe 1-85 ohne zu sterben



## Blutelfmann (7. Juni 2010)

So ich dachte mir für erfolgs freudige spieler wird es mit cataklysm ja wieder nachschub geben aber wie sieht es mit ner heldentat aus die sogar die besten spieler zum verzweifeln bringt eine heldentat die nicht jeder spieler schaffen würde?

na da hab ich ne idee nähmlich eine heldentat wo man nicht sterben darf in den neuen azeroth von stufe 1-85 ausgenomm sind schlachtfelder und arena

und falls es dan mal einer schaffen würde würdet ihr euch dan ein titel/reittier dafür wünschen? wenn ja wie soll dan der titel heißen? oder das reittier aussehen?



nun denn genug von mir vieleicht habt ihr ja noch ne idee was es für heldentaten geben wird in den neuen azoroth bald in cataklysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (7. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es sowas geben wird, da man auf pvp Servern benachteiligt ist, indem man im Schlingendorntal oder sonstwo gegankt werden kann..


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (7. Juni 2010)

Ich sag dann nur Teufelssaurier in Ungoro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann dürfte man ja auch keine einzige Inze gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich bin von 1-80 ingesammt 13 mal gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

Gibt bis jetzt nur einen Char der von 1-80 nicht gestorben ist.


----------



## chriss95 (7. Juni 2010)

mit meinem paladin bin ich noch garnicht gestorben beim questen (bubble und so xD) da allianz bei uns auf dem server so gefährlich sit wie ein halber toast
mitleiweile ist der pala auf 67


----------



## LingLing85 (7. Juni 2010)

Hab mir in den letzten Tagen einen Schurken von 1-80 gelevelt. Bin 6-7x gestorben. Meist gegankt von Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Juni 2010)

naja ini is ja nich schlimm außer wenn der heiler so gemein is alle spieler abschmiern zu lassen und die heldentat zu vermasseln hmm naja dan würd ich dass erlauben wenn man in einer ini stirbt da es ja sons doof wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und pvp server sind leider schade aber naja pvp tot gildet ja aber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (7. Juni 2010)

bin mit mein jäger nun 259mal gestorben und ers lvl 54
;D najo PvP twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ich denke mit genug Ausdauer geht das einfach


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (7. Juni 2010)

Also MÖGLICH ist fast alles aber sehr wahrscheinlich ist es nicht da man auf einem PvP Server mindestens ein mal von nem 80/85er der anderen Fraktion gekillt wird solche Sachen müssten der Fairness PvP Server/PvE Server aus der Statistik fallen. Ansonsten wäre der Erfolg durch Sachen wie Werben oder Multiboxen viel einfacher zu erreichen. Ich bezweifel, dass es so etwas geben wird.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juni 2010)

Klar ist es möglich (in Wow dürfte es sogar ziemlich problemlos sein), aber vor allem eins: Einfach nur nervig.
Wer mal die entsprechenden titel in Herr der Ringe Online gemacht hat, weiss was ich meine.


----------



## boonfish (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-statistics.xml?r=Durotan&cn=Neverdied&gn=Chimera


----------



## Kezpa (7. Juni 2010)

hehe und dann bist lvl 84 kurz vor 85 brauchst noch knapp 1 balken dann bist grad bei nem starken elite mob auf einmal friert dein pc ein ...total geschockt loggst dich wieder ein und siehst zum ersten mal einen Geist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> http://www.wowarmory...died&gn=Chimera



respekt oO aber leider gibt es die heldentat noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (7. Juni 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> naja ini is ja nich schlimm außer wenn der heiler so gemein is alle spieler abschmiern zu lassen und die heldentat zu vermasseln hmm naja dan würd ich dass erlauben wenn man in einer ini stirbt da es ja sons doof wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie oben schon gesagt müsste es der Fairness halber rausfallen aber fassen wir mal zusammen:
1-85 ohne zu sterben
-Tode in Instanzen zählen nicht
-Tode in Form eines PvP-Kampfes zählen auch nicht

Die einzigen Tode wären also Sturz, Ertrinken(wenn auch sehr unwahrscheinlich und Tod durch Überpullen bzw Adden.

Durch die Tatsache, dass man mit Dungeonfinder und Ep im Bg nicht einmal mehr das Startgebiet verlassen muss müsste man ja nur die ersten 10 lvl Überleben bis man nach WS kann an sich würde das den Erfolg lächerlich machen.


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Juni 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> hehe und dann bist lvl 84 kurz vor 85 brauchst noch knapp 1 balken dann bist grad bei nem starken elite mob auf einmal friert dein pc ein ...total geschockt loggst dich wieder ein und siehst zum ersten mal einen Geist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



uhh das wär ärgerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja wenn sowas passieren würde es gibt ja noch 9weitere charakterslots auf einen realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (7. Juni 2010)

das wirds aber nie geben da die charaktere die jetzt schon bestehen diese heldentat gar nicht erreichen könnten. und bitte wer rerollt extra dafür?


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Juni 2010)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> Wie oben schon gesagt müsste es der Fairness halber rausfallen aber fassen wir mal zusammen:
> 1-85 ohne zu sterben
> -Tode in Instanzen zählen nicht
> -Tode in Form eines PvP-Kampfes zählen auch nicht
> ...



es dauerd schon ziemlich lang bis man überhaupt auf 80 gekommen is mit den doengenfinder und dan muss du ersmal die eingänge zu den inztanzen in cataklysm besuchen damit du sie im doungenfider benutzen kann und da kann schon so ziemliches schief gehen


----------



## Er4yzer (7. Juni 2010)

ich glaube kaum dass das möglich ist.
 wer guildwars gespielt hat wird verstehen was ich meine. es gab glaube ich 3 verschiedene titel (einer 1-20, einer bis xxx xp und der höchste bis xxxxx xp) und erfahrungspunkte-mengen die man ohne zu sterben erreichen musste für einen bestimmten titel. und wer alleine den geringsten 1-20 ohne sterben-titel versucht hat, der hat warhscheinlich beim ein oder anderen char 'nen koller gekriegt, genau wie ich. wow ist noch ein GANZ anderes kaliber, bei wow gehört sterben einfach dazu. daher nahezu unmöglich.


----------



## schuten (7. Juni 2010)

ich wage zu behaupten das es mit nem todesritter nicht möglich ist


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juni 2010)

Eine größere Spaßbremse als diese Heldentat könnte ich mir kaum vorstellen.

- keine Dungeons / Raids / BGs
- keine Städteraids, auch nicht deffen
- keine gewagten Sprünge
- nie eine Gruppenquest allein versuchen

Sicher kann man recht weit kommen, ohne nur ein einziges Mal zu sterben. Aber wer nicht ständig mit angezogener Handbremse spielen will, wird früher oder später vorm Geistheiler stehen.
Wahrscheinlich würde ich mich auf Level 1 bereits einmal umklatschen lassen, einfach der Heldentat zum Trotz.


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Juni 2010)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> Wie oben schon gesagt müsste es der Fairness halber rausfallen aber fassen wir mal zusammen:
> 1-85 ohne zu sterben
> -Tode in Instanzen zählen nicht



und es war ja die rede von einer inz sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (7. Juni 2010)

also wenn ich mir anschaue das die leute von indiablo ganz nackt das allerschwerste event in diablo2 gemeinsam geschafft haben - wo man als normal guter spieler ca 10 sekunden überlebt - dann muss ich sagen, darf es eigentlich kein problem sein - man sucht sich ein paar ruhige plätzchen in der nähe von städten und grindet sich hoch - dürfte ja kein problem sein.
Natürlich wenn dir ein ally über den weg läuft is kacke, aber das ist ja nix wofür man was könnte wenn plötzlich ein schurke hinter dir steht mit dem geifer im mund und bis an die zähne bewaffnet - und 40 level über dir!


----------



## Herz des Phönix (7. Juni 2010)

möglich wäre es schon aber bissl unsinnig ... die meisten leute die erfolge farmen möchten sind bestimmt schon lvl 80  und sind 500+ gestorben ... 
ich persönlich farme viele erfolge und auch heldentaten, aber mit nem 2. char farm ich das bestimmt nicht alles ^^
von 80-85 ohne zu sterben ... ok ... aber 1-85 niemals >.<


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Juni 2010)

es kann ja durchaus schaffbar sein man mus ja nich gleich alles übertreiben man kann sich zeit lassen und jedenfalls aufpassen das man halt nich stirbt


----------



## Saberclaw (7. Juni 2010)

Es ist schaffbar, bestimmt. Wenn man sich nicht unnötigen Gefahren aussetzt, seine Grenzen kennt und damit einschätzen kann welche Gegner bzw. wieviele man auf einmal packt etc. , dann ist es durchaus möglich.

Auf PvP-Servern ist das natürlich ziemlich beschissen, aber man könnte die Heldentat so gestalten, dass man nicht durch NPC-Gegner sterben darf, oder auf eine andere, nicht von Spieler-Gegnern herbeigeführte, Todesart.
Dann wäre es aber keine Heldentat mehr...

Wie man es wendet und dreht, der Gedanke ist ganz nett und bietet einen zusätzlichen Reiz beim leveln. Man müsste sich genau überlegen wohin und respawns im Auge behalten etc. anstatt hirnlos durch Azeroth zu rennen.
Gerade auch mit der Einführung neuer Völker würde es sich anbieten einen solchen Erfolg im Allgemeinen einzuführen.

Man müsste allerdings klären wie sich das bei unseren geliebten Todesrittern verhält, die ja bekanntlich mit Stufe 55 starten und daher einen Vorteil hätten.

Mal sehen was Blizzard sich alles einfallen lässt, aber "[...]_darüber wird zu gegebener Zeit noch einmal zu reden sein_." Ums mit den Worten unserer Angie zu sagen.


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Juni 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Man müsste allerdings klären wie sich das bei unseren geliebten Todesrittern verhält, die ja bekanntlich mit Stufe 55 starten und daher einen Vorteil hätten.



glaub mir mit meinen todesritter bin ich schon oft genug beim leveln gestorben ^^


----------



## Schamu (7. Juni 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> glaub mir mit meinen todesritter bin ich schon oft genug beim leveln gestorben ^^



Trotzdem hätten sie einen Vorteil, weil sie nur 30 level brauchen würden und nicht wie *hust* richtige *hust* Klassen, die level 85 brauchen.


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Juni 2010)

hmm ich würd mich freuen über einen spektraldrache oder zumindest ein guten titel


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Juni 2010)

Schamu schrieb:


> Trotzdem hätten sie einen Vorteil, weil sie nur 30 level brauchen würden und nicht wie *hust* richtige *hust* Klassen, die level 85 brauchen.



naja wenn man neuling ist dan hatt man ja nich sofort am anfang einen todesritter also man muss sich zu erst auf 55durch kämpfen bevor man sich mit den todesritter ins gefecht begeben kann


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> http://www.wowarmory...died&gn=Chimera



Das waren sicher aufregende 80 Level. Nicht eine Quest gemacht, nicht einen Dungeon besucht.
Irgendwo hingestellt und gegrindet / grinden lassen.


----------



## Kanjii (7. Juni 2010)

Stell dir mal folgendes vor:
Du arbeitest Tag für Tag an diesem Erfolg.
Und plötzlich - ZACK! Hordler/Allianzer kommt an und macht dich platt.
Ich kann schon einige Erfolgsgeile vor ihrem Computer sehen - Das oben beschriebene geschieht und der oder die Erfolgsgeile/r sitzt heulend vorm Computer. Haaach...  eine verrückte Welt ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


Hört sich sowieso für mich unwahrscheinlich an, dass du es schaffst ohne zu sterben auf 85 kommst. 
Naja, wer sich nun angespornt fühlt - Bitte! Ich werde auf Ergebnisse warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kanjii.


----------



## Thelda (7. Juni 2010)

Dazu braucht man vor allem Geduld und mehr nicht... Ich kann mich doch einfach über Inis hochziehen lassen, sobald ich die ersten 10-12 Level geschafft habe. Das Startgebiet muss halt sauber sein und sobald PvP Aktivitäten angezeigt sind, heisst es immer Ausloggen....Für eine Heldentat wohl etwas zu einfach!

Ein Pala hat es wohl noch leichter mit Bubble und RS, da er einfach immer nur Inis anmeldet und diese verlässt, falls ein Wipe droht.

Grinden auf einem PVP Server ist bestimmt lustig, wenn nen 80er vorbeifegt und sich denkt, ach komm warum nicht eben dem Lowie einen Instant reinhauen, wenn man sowieo für ein Erz gerade abgestiegen ist... Irgendwie gehört es auch einfach dazu, wenn man auf einem PVP Server spielt. Für echte Neulinge bleibt da irgendwie auch der Flair erhalten, dass mit den Stufen große Macht kommt, was zu einem Rollenspiel auch dazugehört. 

Heldentaten sollten vor allem "versteckt" sein, so dass man sie nicht einfach "Erfarmen" kann. Zum Beispiel: "Sei an Tag x.y. der erste Spieler eines Servers, der einen anderen, niedrigstufigeren Spieler (- der weder der gleichen Gruppe, noch Gilde angehört und mit dem innerhalb von 48 Stunden auch keine gemeinsame Chataktivität vorliegt-) vor dem Tod durch einen Mob rettet (Zum Beispiel durch Heal oder Spott vor einem sonst todbringenden Schlag...)" - Passt auch irgendwie besser als wenn "Heldentaten" so Bubble+RS Geschichten sind, die einfach nur erfarmt werden.


----------



## Nero!! (7. Juni 2010)

Ansich ne gute sache aber ich würds etwas anders gestalten...wer erstellt sich denn nen neuen char um extra sone heldentat zu machen?`fände es besser wenn es zb eine gäben würde wo man nen monat (ingame zeit) nicht sterben darf,dies köntne man dann auch mit seinem normalen main machen....natürlich müsste es noch etwas anders formuliert werden dass man sich nicht einfach 30 tage in og vors ah stellt :> aber sowas in der richtung wär was feines


----------



## Eyatrian (7. Juni 2010)

schuten schrieb:


> ich wage zu behaupten das es mit nem todesritter nicht möglich ist



da hast du verdammt noch mal recht XD


----------



## Serephit (7. Juni 2010)

ich würde früher oder später wieder irgendwo runterfallen...


----------



## lord just (7. Juni 2010)

schaffbar ist das sicherlich. mein alter jäger ist bis lvl70 auch kein einziges mal gestorben. hatte mit dem aber auch kein pvp, instanzen oder gruppenquests während des levelns gemacht weil da einfach die zeit fehlte (man muss ja ersteinmal ne gruppe finden). mittlerweile ist der auch schon öfters gestorben und wird auch schon länger nichtmehr gespielt.

denke aber das es keine heldentat sein sollte, da es z.b. auf nem pvp server so gut wie unmöglich ist und man als jäger oder paladin einfacher hat durch die fähigkeiten und viele wollen ja mit ihrem main so viele erfolge wie möglich haben und der ist sicherlich schon einmal gestorben.


----------



## Masterio (7. Juni 2010)

mit geduld und zeit ist das in wow locker möglich...(mit allen klassen, außer mit dem dk)


----------



## refload (7. Juni 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> respekt oO aber leider gibt es die heldentat noch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WOW ^^ ne noch ned. Aber wie gesagt auf nem PVP Server wäre das auch kaum möglich. Ich würd jeden Hordler umhauen den ich sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Spiele Ally)


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juni 2010)

Schamu schrieb:


> Trotzdem hätten sie einen Vorteil, weil sie nur 30 level brauchen würden und nicht wie *hust* richtige *hust* Klassen, die level 85 brauchen.


Trotzdem hätten sie einen unüberwindbaren Nachteil, weil sie nur 30 Level machen können und nicht wie *hust* andere *hust* Klassen, die 85 Level brauchen.

Schließlich heißt diese rein fiktive Heldentat "Von 1 bis 85 ohne zu sterben".
*hust* (... verdammter Raucherhusten)


----------



## Manitu2007 (7. Juni 2010)

ein Hardcore Mode in wow wie in Diablo 2? hmm folgendes Szenario:

Man hat sich einen Char mit T10,75 Erspielt Steht in ICC25 vorm LK Hardmode und kurz vor dem Cinematic wo man Automatisch Stirbt WIPE!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich glaube da würde ich nicht nur die Tastertur Zerbeißen......


----------



## Nikesel (7. Juni 2010)

Ich fänds geil so nen Erfolg ... weil ich dann nicht mehr mit meinem 80er in Dala gelangweilt rumstehen müsste sondern in irgendeinem Startgebiet stehen würde und Level 1er Allys ganken würde xDDD


----------



## MoonFrost (7. Juni 2010)

wirds nicht geben, da es alle die atm spielen nichtmehr schaffen können mit den chars die sie bereits haben. von 80bis 85 nicht sterben ist da logischer.


----------



## Willtaker (7. Juni 2010)

scheint mir unmöglich zu sein. ich denke nur an inis, da wird schnell mal ein wipe verursacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nasiria (7. Juni 2010)

Wäre schon Schund der Erfolg... wenn PvP-Tode nicht mit reinzählen würde man sich einfach in Dalaran porten lassen, wenn man 10 ist, und dann nurnoch BGs machen, auch wenn das langwierig ist...

P.S.: Die Umfrage ist blöde erstellt... ich sag nur Grammatik


----------



## Rasgaar (7. Juni 2010)

Nikesel schrieb:


> Ich fänds geil so nen Erfolg ... weil ich dann nicht mehr mit meinem 80er in Dala gelangweilt rumstehen müsste sondern in irgendeinem Startgebiet stehen würde und Level 1er Allys ganken würde xDDD



Ne, da gankst du doch nicht die 1er! Die löschen dann den doch nur wieder und erstellen einen neuen.
Du musst 84er ganken! Wenn du dann dort einen erwischt der bisher noch nicht gestorben ist, dann dreht der ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (7. Juni 2010)

Ich halte das für ziemlich einfach schaffbar, wenn man sich an ein paar Grundregeln hält:

- Instanzen meiden
- immer bestmögliche HP-Pots dabei haben
- nur grüne quests machen
- niemals unter 60% Life (+/- je nach Klasse) in den Kampf gehen
- nur sichere Pulls machen
- nur solo-q machen, auch einfache Gruppen-Q meiden oder wirklich als Gruppe machen
- Soundeffekte an und Kamera rauszoomen wegen "Mega-Mobs" ala Teufelssaurier oder Teufelshäscher

btw: die Frage nach der Klasse ist ziemlich schlecht gestellt, da eigendlich immer eine Fail-Klasse in den Antworten drin ist...

Pala und DK wären z.B. prädesteniert, während Krieger gerade zu Beginn am laufendem Band sterben. Dudus sind auch Überlebenskünster, aber Schurken wenn sie kurz unvorsichtig werden einfach nur Opfer...


----------



## Weizenmehl (7. Juni 2010)

Das wär gut mit nem Hunter wegen totstellen aber das bekommt man ja erst mit level 30 bisdahin muss man aufpassen

aber es wird wirklich ziemlich hart sein. Machbar? denke schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

wie oft ich beim leveln verreckt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von lvl 1 - 80 bestimmt so 200x ^^


----------



## Ragmo (7. Juni 2010)

wenn man drauf achtet und pvp und inis meidet dürfte das als pala, dk, hunter, wl und dudu eigentlich gehn. vorallem, wenn die mit boa-items rumlaufen.
wenn pvp tode nicht mitzähln isses für jede klasse locker möglich... bis lvl 10 questen und von da in nur in hauptstadt hocken/in dala und durch pvp lvln (geht bei ws we auch schön schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Manotis (7. Juni 2010)

Die idee hatte ich auch schon mal, aber wahrscheinlich würd es einem echt nur den Spaß nehmen vorallem wenn man recht weit kommt meinetwegen level 60 oder so und dann vom täufelshäscher geklatscht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jabaa (7. Juni 2010)

Oh man ihr u8netrschätzt diesen erfolg wenn es ihn geben würde wirklich.

Angenommen man verliert ihn nur wen man von einem npc gekillt wird (dazu zählen keine wachen oder so nur normale mobs beimn questen)


Sry das schaffste nicht ohne grinden alla (eber in southpark) ^^



Den selbst wen man aufpasst.

EIN zauber eine mobs wei ein gift und das kjanns gewesen sein.
Ei zweites mob kommt.
ein mob spawnt usw.


Ich habe bisher einige chars gelvlt und bisher ist jeder des öfteren gestorben.
Die letten weniger da erfahrung und ales ein wenig einfacher wurde aber es sit so.


Jeder der von 1-80 nicht gestorben ist Muss wohl nur einfache neutrale mobs gekillt haben.
Den jeder der questet weis das man einfach auch mal umkippt.


Und wer ganz genau nachdenkt... warum bitte pvp und inis ausnahme lassen?
Dann wäre es ja nichtmal eine heldentat.


Ich bin dafür das es weg bleibt sonst werden demnächst die leute in china endlich wieder arbeit finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (7. Juni 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich halte das für ziemlich einfach schaffbar, wenn man sich an ein paar Grundregeln hält:
> 
> - Instanzen meiden
> - immer bestmögliche HP-Pots dabei haben
> ...



Aber als Druide hat man es auch verdammt schwer die ersten paar Level, war jedenfalls bei mir so (aber durch accgebunde items + grollhufset oder so auf hose usw geht das auch gut)


Am besten wäre Hunter lvl 1-10 immer jmd. dabei haben z.b heal und dann hat man Pet lässt des immer Kämpfen und ab 30 halt immer Todstellen wenn Gefahr droht.


Fände es mal interresant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (7. Juni 2010)

Es gibt nicht nur einen der das geschaft hat...
Ein kumpel von mir hat das auch geschaft mit einem Krieger. 

Also sooo selten ist das nicht. Kenne auch noch zwei die das gerade mit einem Char machen wollen und die
sind level 60 oder sowas (ka spiel kein wow mehr).

Achja... Der der es schon geschaft hat, hat die Quests doppelt gemacht.
Einmal zwei Quest mit einem anderen Krieger gemacht und dann wenn die gut machbar waren, mit seinem "richtigen" Krieger mit dem
er dann nie gestorben ist. Der Krieger mit dem er die Quests zu erst gemacht hatte, stab auch nur 3 mal was sehr wenig ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es sowas geben wird, da man auf pvp Servern benachteiligt ist, indem man im Schlingendorntal oder sonstwo gegankt werden kann..


Tod durch andere Spieler könnte man ja auschliessen, wäre gar kein Problem.


----------



## Talias92 (7. Juni 2010)

Es wäre möglich, WENN

- man alleine spielen würde
- keine instanzen gehen würde
- niemals risiko machen würde 
- und man eine MENGE zeit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byte768 (7. Juni 2010)

Wäre ein Kinderspiel, da beim normalen Questen die Sterberate extrem niedrig ist, wenn man verzauberte Ausrüstung trägt.

Allerdings wäre dieser Erfolg nachteilig für das gesamte Spiel: Jeder würde wenn möglich versuchen dies zu erreichen und das würde bedeuten, das Instanzen und Gruppenspiel weitaus häufiger gemieden werden um das zu erreichen. Aus dem Grund wärs keine gute Idee sowas einzuführen.


----------



## kingpin1990 (7. Juni 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> So ich dachte mir für erfolgs freudige spieler wird es mit cataklysm ja wieder nachschub geben aber wie sieht es mit ner heldentat aus die sogar die besten spieler zum verzweifeln bringt eine heldentat die nicht jeder spieler schaffen würde?
> 
> na da hab ich ne idee nähmlich eine heldentat wo man nicht sterben darf in den neuen azeroth von stufe 1-85 ausgenomm sind schlachtfelder und arena
> 
> ...



Alter, lern mal bitte ein wenig Deutsch...das ist ja mehr als grausam zu lesen.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (7. Juni 2010)

sicher schon bei manchen der Fall gewesen, wenn sie 2 Accounts hatten und von lvl 1-80 mithilfe ihres Mains gelevelt haben..

Ich persönlich würde die heldentat nicht begrüßen, da es für die ganzen Mains unmöglich wär, da diese schon lvl 80 sind.. wobei man sie ja dann auf den ganzen account bekommen könnte.
ich würde charakterübergreifende heldentaten sowieso begrüßen, da ich z.b. den 4ten geburtstag von WoW oder den blauen braufestbierkrug auf meinem alten charakter (lvl 58er, den ich nicht mehr spiele) hab und auch gerne auf meinem Main hätte :/


----------



## Aki†A (7. Juni 2010)

es is möglich... sogar ziemlich leicht wenn man sich nich überschätzt

ich sterb beim questen eig nie ... nur in dungeons wenn irgendwelche kacknoobs in der grp sind


----------



## Schlamm (7. Juni 2010)

Aki†A schrieb:


> es is möglich... sogar ziemlich leicht wenn man sich nich überschätzt
> 
> ich sterb beim questen eig nie ... nur in dungeons wenn irgendwelche kacknoobs in der grp sind


Jaja, die anderen sind kacknoobs und man ist nie selber Schuld, jaja..hmhm....


Ich würde es versuchen wenn es ginge. Obwohl man da wirklich konsequent übervorsichtig sein muss^^


----------



## Gnomagia (7. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> http://www.wowarmory...died&gn=Chimera



Der ist nicht nur nicht gestorben,sondern hat nicht eine einzige Quest gemacht,ich kann mir vorstellen da hatte wer irre langeweile.




Möglich ist es definitiv,und die,die das durchziehen sollten auch einen Titel oder so bekommen,da es einfach irre langweilig und ziemlich langwierig ist.


----------



## quentinharlech (7. Juni 2010)

schuten schrieb:


> ich wage zu behaupten das es mit nem todesritter nicht möglich ist



Sagt mal, wollt ihr mich auf den Arm nehmen? DK is mal zum hochleveln die definitiv gimpigste Klasse die es je gab. Wer nich erkennt dass man mit Blut nen massiven Selfheal bekommt, dem kann man auch nich mehr helfen. Wer mit Eis oder Unholy DK levelt der hat sich halt die verdammten 3 Skillbäume nich einmal richtig durchgelesen. Ich glaub ich bin 5 mal gestorben bis 80, und das nur wenn ich mir ne 5er Gruppenquest geschnappt hab in Nordend, schließlich sind ja die 3er ein schlechter Scherz für nen DK. Und da können auch 5 Mobs zwei Level über einem kommen, mit Mage hab ich gezittert, mit DK ungläubig gelacht. Und das hat auch wirklich nichts mit Skill zu tun, so der Hammer Spieler bin ich jetzt auch nich. Und auch Guides oder sonstwas sollte man dann halt irgendwann mal auf Stufe 60 erkannt haben, ok, Krankheiten verteilen is praktisch, mit Todesstoß sich selber hochzuheilen noch viel praktischer. Und wer zum leveln nicht die Runenheilung mitskillt, der hats halt echt nich besser verdient als von nem Rudel Eichhörnchen umgenuked zu werden.


BTT 

Ich schließ mich da all denen an, die meinen, dass das im Prinzip ne lustige Idee ist, dann aber nicht umsetzbar ist. Schließlich kann man die Leute nicht dafür 'bestrafen', dass sie bereits nen 80er normal hochgespielt haben, und ergo jetzt den Erfolg verwehrt bekommen. 

Ich hab aber auch gleich ne Lösung für das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ->  Accountgebundener Erfolg!     Mount für alle Chars, Titel für alle Chars! Am besten wärs man könnte das Mount immer nur auf einem Char haben, sonst rennen zuviele damit rum.


----------



## Obsurd (7. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> http://www.wowarmory...died&gn=Chimera




ähm willste mich verarschen ? o0

das ist fake ! 
Du hast 0 Quest gemacht und hast auch keinen bg erfolg und hast keine ini gemacht, das geht gar nicht !


----------



## sedonium (7. Juni 2010)

Also wirklich respekt für diesen kreativen eintrag!

Das mit dem lvl 1-85 ohne zu sterben und dafür eine Belohnung bekommen

finde ich eine EXTREM gute idee!!!!

Solche frischen Ideen braucht Wow, und nicht das was Blizzard da macht.

Blizzard hat meiner Meinung nach zu wenig neue, kreative Ideen, und die

die Fans müssen erst selber was entwickeln was 

erst DANACH einzug in WoW findet. (zb questhelper).


Eigentlich sollten die Initiativ Ideen von Blizzard kommen und nicht von den fans.


----------



## Amandea (7. Juni 2010)

Also erstemal (hab nur seite 1 und 4 durchgelesen also verzeiht wenns schon geschrieben wurde) sollten dks schonmal ganz wegfallen. Denn die fangen ja nicht von lvl 1 an.

Zum zweiten wäre mir so ein Erfolg ziemlich schnuppe, denn ich müsste ihn mit einen twink machen und hätte keine Möglichkeit ihn jemals mit meinen Main zu bekommen. Also für mich uninteressant.Wenn ich anfangen würde mit meinen Twinks Erfolge zu farmen, hätte ich bei 6 80er verdammt viel zu tun. Bei mir gibts Erfolgsjagd nur mit dem Main.


----------



## Ellesime (7. Juni 2010)

Natürlich wäre es möglich.Sicher nicht mehr für fast alle der bereits bestehenden Charakter aber wenn jemand mit einem neuen Char diese Heldentat(sollte es jemals etwas Derartiges geben) haben möchte dann könnt ihr sicher sein dass der keinerlei Risiken eingehen würde.
Als Vergleich könnte man das Achievement Immortal aus Naxxramas heranziehen.Da durfte schliesslich auch keiner bei nem Bosskampf sterben und dabei zählte nicht jeder Boss einzeln,wie in Ulduar,sondern angefangen bei Boss 1 bis hin zu Kelthuzad innerhalb 1 ID.
Beides ist schwer aber eben nicht unmöglich.


----------



## NoxActor (7. Juni 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> das wirds aber nie geben da die charaktere die jetzt schon bestehen diese heldentat gar nicht erreichen könnten. und bitte wer rerollt extra dafür?



Worgen / Goblin? -.-"


----------



## Progamer13332 (7. Juni 2010)

schaffbar ist es, aber auch sinnlos und langweilig


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (7. Juni 2010)

Ein Mage namens Neverdied hat das vor ein paar Monaten geschafft. Ohne Quests, ohne zu sterben. Ich schätze, dass es mit jeder Klasse möglich ist.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> ähm willste mich verarschen ? o0
> 
> das ist fake !
> Du hast 0 Quest gemacht und hast auch keinen bg erfolg und hast keine ini gemacht, das geht gar nicht !



weisst du was grinden ist?

btw kann man im arsenal nicht schummeln ^^

also ist das wohl echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (7. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> http://www.wowarmory...died&gn=Chimera



LOL null quests, null Inis. war sicher spannend, das leveln *gähnt*


----------



## GoLfY (7. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gibt bis jetzt nur einen Char der von 1-80 nicht gestorben ist.



Chuck Norris ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Juni 2010)

naja ich meine jetz mit cata gibts ja dan goblin und worg mit dem kann man das dan ja machen
dan meine ich ja auch ohne schummel (dazu gilt: freund werbung und davon die geschenkten level weil das is ja nix tuerei und dafür sollte man ja auch nich belohnt werden)
dann wenn man den erfolg hatt dan könnte man ja eine urkunde von varian oder garrosch(soweit ich weiß regiert er ja dann) eine urkunde zu geschickt wo dan ein titel oder reittier was man dan auf einen anderen char schicken kann aber nich so im ah reintun für massig gold sodass man das reittier wenn man möchte dan auf seinen lieblings charackter schicken kann 
und wer das dan ja geschaft hatt kan ja auf sich stolz sein man muss damt nurnich umbedingt angeben/posen das man sowas geschafft hatt

ansonsten ist es halt ja auch was was ja nich jeder schafft aber hallt ein paar inis und quests sollte man schon gemacht haben sons ist es ja keine herausforderung


----------



## Nekros4Necro (7. Juni 2010)

Also ich würd auch sagen das es durchaus möglich ist. Vor allem als pala viel mir das leveln sehr leicht und bin nur wegen gankenden allis gestorben oder wenn ich mich bei einer Gruppenquest selbst überschätzt habe. Aufn Pve server stell ich mir das garnicht mal soooo schwer vor und werde das selbst mal versuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (7. Juni 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> ähm willste mich verarschen ? o0
> 
> das ist fake !
> Du hast 0 Quest gemacht und hast auch keinen bg erfolg und hast keine ini gemacht, das geht gar nicht !



Das ist natürlich *nicht* mein Charakter. 

Es gab zu diesem Charakter vor garnicht all zu langer Zeit eine News auf Buffed.de und anderen Portalen, so ist er mir in Erinnerung geblieben. 
(http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/neverdied-lvl-80-mage-mlg-orlando-blue-posts/)

Und das besondere an diesem Char sind wie du schon gemerkt hast nicht nur *0 Tode*, sondern auch: 
*0 Quests*, und 
*1 Achievement* (Level80, was sich als Level 80er nur schwer umgehen lässt oO) 

Hier nochmal der Link 
(Neverdied)
http://www.wowarmory...died&gn=Chimera 

edit: ach ja, das Arsenal lügt nicht, also keine fake.


----------



## Nillux (7. Juni 2010)

Auf einem Pve Server mit einem Schurken schaffbar. Vanish wenn es mal brenzlig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juni 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> respekt oO aber leider gibt es die heldentat noch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal abgesehn davon dass der Spieler nichts ausser Leveln gemacht hat, gibt es die Aufzeichnung der Tode ja noch nicht so lange.

Im Prinzip wurden alle Tode vor dem Erfolgssystem nicht protokolliert.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ja allgemein für Todeserfolge, z.B. 1000 Tode = Tausend mal berührt... (..tausend mal ist nichts passiert) und ähnliches.

Das wären wirklich solche Sachen, wo man nicht so stolz drauf sein kann, aber halt trotzdem ein bisschen Spaß hat^^

schön fänd ich auch "ich pull mal n bisschen was" für 100 Tode oder das gute alte "Das wars, ich bin tot" aus WC 3. Das ganze könnte man natürlich noch wesentlich weiter aufbauschen. 

Für 10000 Tode dann "ich kenne den Tod persönlich" bzw. "Der Geistheiler isn Freund von mir" und Titel "Geist"


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juni 2010)

Was ist denn bitte am Nichtsterben eine Heldentat?
Ist es nicht eher andersrum ne Heldentat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Heldentat für viele wäre doch eher, nicht so viel ingame rumzuspammen,
sich mal gepflegter auszudrücken und und und ...

oder z.B. am Tag mal nur 1 Stunde zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Naguria (8. Juni 2010)

ich glaube es wär ganz einfach, mann muss nur jeweils relativ lowe mops killen und auf schwierige quests verzichten... dann gehts auch gut alleine, das prob am ganzen ist einfach wenn ein lustiger fraktionsgegner vorbeikommt bei 84^^ ich glaube das würde zum ausrasten führen


----------



## Rikkui (8. Juni 2010)

Der erfolg is dumm
Stell dir vor du bist 84 und gehst ini die tanks oder heal vergurken es und tot
^^


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Juni 2010)

Solange man auf PvE Servern spielt, ist es eigentlich recht einfach, nicht zu sterben. Wenn man mal genau nachdenkt, sind wir immer selbst schuld an unseren Toden. Mal rennen wir in Gegnerstädte rein und werden dadurch PVP, mal stürzen wir uns einfach zu Tode und nur in seltensten Fällen wird man als Einzelgänger wirklich von Mobs getötet.

Durch nur wenig Hintergrundwissen kann man sehr viele schwerere Situationen umgehen, die im normalen Spiel (PVE) zum Tode führen könnten.

Trotzdem ist eine Heldentat für Level 85 ohne zu sterben relativ sinnlos. Durch 1mal sterben müsste einem 85er schließlich der Titel wieder aberkannt werden. Es wäre alsoa nders als bei allen anderen Titeln/Heldentaten, in der man etwas erreicht...


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juni 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich bin ja allgemein für Todeserfolge, z.B. 1000 Tode = Tausend mal berührt... (..tausend mal ist nichts passiert) und ähnliches.
> 
> Das wären wirklich solche Sachen, wo man nicht so stolz drauf sein kann, aber halt trotzdem ein bisschen Spaß hat^^
> 
> ...



Coole Idee, da gönne ich mir mal nen Fullquote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (8. Juni 2010)

spätestens auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel wär es bei mir vorbei.. bin bis jetz mit jedem char in die riesenhupe reingerannt.. teilweise fühlte ich mich damals sogar von der verfolgt oO ..


----------



## DeusPayne (8. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin mit meinem Schamanen das erste mal auf Lv 66 in Nagrand gestorben. Allerdings nur aus Unachtsamkeit, bin Rückwärts in Durn der Nimmersatte reingelaufen und dann war es ziemlich schnell vorbei^^


----------



## wowfighter (9. Juni 2010)

Nein.Weil es gibt Q´s wo man sterben muss Ihr macht mal einfach so eine ohne es zu wissen und bam...ihr liegt wie ein bekiffter Soldat im Gras.. *Lacht*


----------



## Pacmaniacer (9. Juni 2010)

also ich denke wenn dungeons und sowas nicht zählen ist der Erfolg piss einfach.
Weil bis lvl 15 stirbt man nicht und wenn neu anfangen und dann nie mehr OG verlassen.
Und ich wette bis man dann 80 ist ist das mit dem Dungeons erstmal hinfliegen wieder raus gepatched 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn soll es aber ein Mount dafür geben was ACC gebunden ist. ^^
Weil kein bock irgend nen char hoch zu zocken der dann n geiles mount hat was mein main nie erreichen kann xD


----------



## Steffus1984 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube mitm Todesritter wirds schwer von 1-85 durchzulvln. Habt ihr schonmal einen DK mit lvl 1 gesehen?^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuraxx (9. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auf nem PvP server, aber mein Hunter hat Sw eig nie verlassen, habe ihn 1-59 ohne zu sterben gebracht, doch dann im blutkessel mit nem schlechten heiler funktionierte mal mein totstellen nicht


----------



## Brillenputztuch (9. Juni 2010)

Es könnte theoretisch funktionieren für Pala DK und Dudu.
WENN man nur stur questet und sich in kein einziges dungeon begibt und lange in gebieten questet wo die mobs grün maximal gelb sind.
PvP wäre dann aber auch tabu!


----------



## Blutelfmann (9. Juni 2010)

also man könnte das ja auch schwieriger gestallten indem man dan ein bistimmtes maß an doengen-erfolgen brauch und noch so und soviel quest gemacht hatt 
und dan könnte man ein normalen erfolg machen indem man von 80-85 nicht sterben darf und der könnte dan vieleicht ein haustier oder nen kleinen titel geben sowie der geduldige den hatt ja auch schon fast jeder


----------



## PatrickNRW (9. Juni 2010)

DK sollte man ausschliessen. Das wäre dann ja fuschen, weil er nicht mit Lvl 1 beginnt.


----------



## Azerak (9. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt. Sterben tut man sehr sehr sehr selten in WoW. 

Wenn ich aufpasse würde ich gar nicht sterben...  dann geht man halt nicht in Höhlen rein und guckt genau auf das Level der Mobs.

Die Teufelssaurier im Ungoro Krater sind mittlerweile selbst mit (level bedingt) schwächeren Char kein Problem mehr.




@Tikume: Vor der Änderung an der benötigten XP in HdRO natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foresaken (9. Juni 2010)

möglich is es sicher, wenn:
-man auf nem pve server spielt
-nie dungeons/bgs besucht
-n hunter spielt und totstellen so oft wie möglich benutzt

bei der umfrage fand ich das von wegen titel/munt n bisschen unglücklich weil das einfach unfair gegnüber denen wär die zB auf nem pvp server spielen 
außerdem würd dann keiner mehr beim questen bgs oder dungeons besuchen oder elitequests machen. Nich ganz so toll


----------



## Blutelfmann (9. Juni 2010)

foresaken schrieb:


> möglich is es sicher, wenn:
> -man auf nem pve server spielt
> -nie dungeons/bgs besucht
> -n hunter spielt und totstellen so oft wie möglich benutzt
> ...



der sinn is es ja auch das es nich jeder haben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja obwohl es auf ein pve server leicht wäre aber man solte es halt nich überschätzen


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (9. Juni 2010)

quentinharlech schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wollt ihr mich auf den Arm nehmen? DK is mal zum hochleveln die definitiv gimpigste Klasse die es je gab. Wer nich erkennt dass man mit Blut nen massiven Selfheal bekommt, dem kann man auch nich mehr helfen. Wer mit Eis oder Unholy DK levelt der hat sich halt die verdammten 3 Skillbäume nich einmal richtig durchgelesen. Ich glaub ich bin 5 mal gestorben bis 80, und das nur wenn ich mir ne 5er Gruppenquest geschnappt hab in Nordend, schließlich sind ja die 3er ein schlechter Scherz für nen DK. Und da können auch 5 Mobs zwei Level über einem kommen, mit Mage hab ich gezittert, mit DK ungläubig gelacht. Und das hat auch wirklich nichts mit Skill zu tun, so der Hammer Spieler bin ich jetzt auch nich. Und auch Guides oder sonstwas sollte man dann halt irgendwann mal auf Stufe 60 erkannt haben, ok, Krankheiten verteilen is praktisch, mit Todesstoß sich selber hochzuheilen noch viel praktischer. Und wer zum leveln nicht die Runenheilung mitskillt, der hats halt echt nich besser verdient als von nem Rudel Eichhörnchen umgenuked zu werden.
> 
> 
> BTT
> ...




Ich sehe, du weist nicht was Ironie ist, es ging eigentlich darum das es unmöglich ist da TODESritter ja TOT SIND!! dauerzustand, verstehst du? Also ist es rein theoretisch unmöglich nicht zu sterben


----------



## Shaila (9. Juni 2010)

Ja, es ist schaffbar. Allerdings wird es nicht kommen, so eine Heldentat. Der Grund ist ganz einfach, die Serverart, da gibt es keien Diskussionen. Es wäre einfach unfair, Serverbedingt. Ein Erfolg oder der Gleichen scheidet von vorneherein aus.


----------



## Imon (9. Juni 2010)

Auf PVP-Servern  natürlich nicht machbar, aber ansonsten

- ohne Ini's (Wipes), braucht man eh nicht zum Leveln
- ohne BG/open PVP, ist sowieso einfach nur Spaß

eher null problemo, den Erfolg würde ich auch mit einem Priester schaffen.

Bevor ich PVP als WoW-Spaßfaktor entdeckte hatte ich 2 Chars auf 80, die nur 2-3 Tode hatten, und die waren durch damalige Ini's bedingt.

Fänd' es eine coole Sache für Non-Mainstreamspieler.

Vote for Erfolg und Titel ^^ 

(Todesritter wären naheliegenderweise nicht zugelassen) 

(und ja, die Idee ist natürlich mal wieder von HdRO geklaut, aber was soll's ;-)


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Juni 2010)

ein erfolg der sich einfach erkaufen lässt. gibts glaube auch nen youtube video zu. einfach viele freunde werben die auch lvl 80 lvln und von denen dann sich die lvl schenken lassen und zack. ohne sich auch nur nen meter gerührt zu haben ist der eben erstellte lvl 1 char auf 80


----------



## Blutelfmann (10. Juni 2010)

Imon schrieb:


> (und ja, die Idee ist natürlich mal wieder von HdRO geklaut, aber was soll's ;-)



ach ehrlich?
wow hätte ich nich gedacht ich spiels ja nochnichmal dachte nurmal dass das eine gute idee wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (10. Juni 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ein erfolg der sich einfach erkaufen lässt. gibts glaube auch nen youtube video zu. einfach viele freunde werben die auch lvl 80 lvln und von denen dann sich die lvl schenken lassen und zack. ohne sich auch nur nen meter gerührt zu haben ist der eben erstellte lvl 1 char auf 80



das wäre in weitesten sinne schummeln und sowas wäre dan ja nich erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (10. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> http://www.wowarmory...died&gn=Chimera



Sieht für mich aus wie ein Botter. Die einzigen Erfolge sind die Levelaufstiege, eine Heldentat für "Eingelogt am 5. Geburtstag", keine einzige Flugroute, Ruf maximal auf freundlich.

937 Schadensboni und 6,32% Krit sind für nen 80er-Frostmage ja auch ein Witz.


----------



## Fusselbirne (10. Juni 2010)

Boah hey,die Schreibfehler bei der Umfrage tun echt in den Augen weh.An die fehlenden Kommas,selbst nach simplen Wörtern wie "wenn" hab ich mich ja schon lange gewöhnt,aber irgendwie wirds anscheinend Mode,dass hier jeder zweite so Sachen wie "wen","dan" u.s.w. schreibt...Irgendwann kann man das nimmer übersehen.


----------



## wertzû (10. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gibt bis jetzt nur einen Char der von 1-80 nicht gestorben ist.



so ein quatsch, meine druidin ist damals auch nie gestorben


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Juni 2010)

da 1-80 als frostmagier ohne zu sterben geht, wird das auch bis 85 gehen


http://maintankadin.failsafedesign.com/forum/index.php?f=19&t=27222&start=0&rb_v=viewtopic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeNaWYvKzb8
http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/neverdied-lvl-80-mage-mlg-orlando-blue-posts/




Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> Sieht für mich aus wie ein Botter. Die einzigen Erfolge sind die Levelaufstiege, eine Heldentat für "Eingelogt am 5. Geburtstag", keine einzige Flugroute, Ruf maximal auf freundlich.
> 
> 937 Schadensboni und 6,32% Krit sind für nen 80er-Frostmage ja auch ein Witz.


alles absicht, bots sterben


----------



## Avolus (10. Juni 2010)

ai..ai..Eiermann.

Letztens habe ich noch von einem angeblichen Erfolg gehört, bei dem man den guten alten Arthas in den Hallen der Reflexion auf 50% runterkloppen muss (oder noch mehr, kein Plan, war noch nie HDR), bevor die Steinbrocken auf ihn herniederrieseln.
Vollkommener Müll, dachte ich mir.
Das Gerücht verbreitete sich wie ein Lauffeuer, weil manche Leute so etwas wirklich glauben.

Jetzt wieder so ein Krampf, von wegen 'Kein Tod bis lvl85" oder so.

Glaubt doch mal nicht alles was andere euch vorgaukeln wollen.
Denkt doch mal selbst drüber nach >.<

I'll be back! ..wenn Cataclysm raus kommt und die, die es wirklich geglaubt haben, tatsächlich enttäuscht sind o. ä.

MfG


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn man drauf achtet und normal questet sollte es locker machbar sein.
Der einzige grund warum das Spieler nicht so häufig erreicht haben ist einfach dass sie nebenher bgs machen oder einfach nicht so drauf achten wieviel mobs sie pullen/wo sie afk gehen.


----------



## sigimalygos (10. Juni 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> So ich dachte mir für erfolgs freudige spieler wird es mit cataklysm ja wieder nachschub geben aber wie sieht es mit ner heldentat aus die sogar die besten spieler zum verzweifeln bringt eine heldentat die nicht jeder spieler schaffen würde?
> 
> na da hab ich ne idee nähmlich eine heldentat wo man nicht sterben darf in den neuen azeroth von stufe 1-85 ausgenomm sind schlachtfelder und arena
> 
> ...




Schurke+AccGear+nur pvp = erfolg 

witzlos für pvp chars heavy für pve-ler


----------



## Megamage (11. Juni 2010)

Ganz eindeutig Schaffbar, mit einem Paladin. Er benötigt nur 1 Makro


```
/cast Bubble
/use Hearthstone
/wave
```

Scherz beiseite, ich denke dieser Erfolg würde den Spass an World of Warcraft nehmen, weil man immer Aufpassen muss. Man müsste aber auch JEDEN Tot mit einbeziehen, Tode in BG's oder Instanzen dürften nicht ausgeschlossen sein. 
Es heisst das man sich, um dies zu schaffen, höchstwarscheinlich einen neuen Char erstellen muss und diesen von 1-85 Leveln um diese Heldentat zu erreichen! Völlig Unsinnig!


So far Lea


----------



## Ch4zer (11. Juni 2010)

Wenn man bedenkt das ich allein beim Lesen deiner Umfrage zig Tode gestorben bin, dank deiner ausgezeichneten Rechtschreibung und deinen ausgeklügelten Formulierungen, ist diese "Heldentat" unmöglich...

Aber um aufs Thema zurückzukommen:
So eine Heldentat kann es nie geben. Mal abgesehen davon das nur neu erstellte Charaktere sie erreichen könnten (jeder Spieler auf Maximalstufe raidet und das garantiert nicht ohne jemals zu wipen), wären Spieler auf PvP-Realms extrem benachteiligt gegenüber Spielern auf PvE-Realms. Außerdem vergisst du die Dungeons! Du meinst das Schlachtfelder und Arena nicht zählen sollen, dir ist aber bestimmt bekannt das Instanzen beim Leveln eine große Rolle spielen und in Instanzen stirbst du viel zu leicht durch Fehler anderer als das es möglich wäre ohne einen einzigen Tod davonzukommen. Mal abgesehen von der Erfahrung durch Mobs und den Bossdrops gibt es zu viele Quests für Instanzen welche nicht nur sehr viel Erfahrung sondern auch sehr gutes Equip als Belohnung bieten.

An deiner Frage ob man auf "Mainrüstung" verzichten würde habe ich eine ganze Weile rumgerätselt, bis ich auch nur eine Bedeutung erahnen konnte. Meinst du damit die Accountgebundenen Rüstungsteile oder wie? Bei seinem main auf Rüstung zu verzichten, gerade wenn es um das Spielen ohne zu sterben geht, wäre komplett sinnfrei.


----------



## LastSoldier (11. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> http://www.wowarmory...died&gn=Chimera



Ich würd mal sagen nice botter der von 1-80 keine 100Golg geplündert. Genauso wie das er kein Reittier hat. UND DER ABSOLUTE KNALLER 0QUESTS GEAMCHT


----------



## sigimalygos (11. Juni 2010)

Auf PVP Server find ich den leichter...

Ich bin frost mage Bäm Aoe Bäm AoeBäm AoeBäm AoeBäm AoeBäm AoeBäm AoeBäm AoeBäm AoeBäm AoeBäm AoeBäm AoeBäm AoeBäm AoeBäm Aoe so dan pull ich ma zuviel mein bruder wartet schon mit seinem schurken und klatscht mich vor den mobs um haha... witzlos


----------



## Flatrian (11. Juni 2010)

Was is das denn für eine blöde Umfrage o.O

Die Heldentat wird es nicht geben. Wie soll man das auf einem PvP Server umsetzen?


----------



## Blutelfmann (11. Juni 2010)

leute es handelt sich hier um eine IDEE und nich das es umbedingt einzug in spiel halten soll




und leute die sich über meine "rechtschreibung" aufregen ich sag nur ein: mir doch egal ich hab eben jetz kein bock ewig da komma hier komma da groß usw. zu machen weil freizeit ist halt freizeit und da kann man halt auch auf so etwas verzichten wenn man es halt verstehen kann was ich damit meine ....


und wie gesagt man könnte ja dan auch ein paar schwierigkeiten einbauen damit es halt schwierig ist z.B. das man so und soviele quests gemacht haben muss das man Erfolge von inztanzen haben muss und vieleicht dan auch pvp erfolge und man könnte dan ja tod auf den schlachtfeld ja begrenzen weil es gibt immer welche die einen töten in schlachtfeld


----------



## osama (11. Juni 2010)

Das wird es nicht geben, macht doch keinen Spaß mehr ;=) 

Blutelfmann mit "weil es gibt immer welche die einen töten in schlachtfeld" hast du mich heute richtig zum lachen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (12. Juni 2010)

osama schrieb:


> Blutelfmann mit "weil es gibt immer welche die einen töten in schlachtfeld" hast du mich heute richtig zum lachen gebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



achja? also ich denke schon das mindestens fast jeder in schlachtfeld getötet wird weil sons wäre es ja kein schlachtfeld und ein schlachtfeld brauch halt auch ein paar tote gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Juni 2010)

naja gab ja shcon nen mage der 1-80 gemacht hatt ohne zu sterben.

und nen DK startet mit 55 .. somit sollte er nichtmal mitmachen dürfen!


----------



## KodiakderBär (13. Juni 2010)

naja ich glaube nicht das das eingeführt wird ad todesritter ca 55vorteile haben
(einen für jedes lvl das sie nicht machen müssen)


----------



## Crosis (13. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gibt bis jetzt nur einen Char der von 1-80 nicht gestorben ist.



weils dem rest auch so ziemlich scheiß egal ist. ist doch klar das man mal ne inze geht dann aggro zieht oda so und stirbt ist dann halt pech. jeder vollidiot kann das lvln ohne tod schaffen wenn er nur ein wenig die augen offenhält beim lvln.
1. keine gruppenqs die könnten ja tödlich enden. 
2. nie mehr als einen mob pulln wenns halt nicht anders geht dann sind die meißt eh net stark^^
3. Tankklasse spielen mit entsprechender skillung um überleben zu garantieren, oder alternativ nen demonwl spielen der wird auch nicht sterben.
4. von pvpservern eher absehen da laufen besonders in letzter zeit in den lvl gebieten tolle 80er mit t10 rum und campen einen.
5. keine instanzen, andere spieler könnten deinen tod verursachen
6. wenn 1.-5. nicht geholfen hat hast du definitiv kein plan vom spiel. es gibt eigentlich keinen sterbefaktor mehr wenn man diese punkte berücksichtigt


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juni 2010)

Also, sehr einfach sein wird es für: Jäger, Pala, Schurken und vllt. noch Magier

oder halt noch alle Healer


----------



## Treebeard (13. Juni 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ein erfolg der sich einfach erkaufen lässt. gibts glaube auch nen youtube video zu. einfach viele freunde werben die auch lvl 80 lvln und von denen dann sich die lvl schenken lassen und zack. ohne sich auch nur nen meter gerührt zu haben ist der eben erstellte lvl 1 char auf 80



Oehm! Du meinst 60 nicht 80! 
Die letzten 20 mußt du schon selber spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killoid (13. Juni 2010)

Doofer Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinnert zu sehr an Guild War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (14. Juni 2010)

Ganz einfach man sucht sich 5-10 Leute und man geht nur gemeinsam Questen, dauert wohl extrem lange dann aber ich glaube kaum das da jemand sterben wird wenn du 2-3 heiler hast. Solo ist es wohl schwer machbar aber im Team denke ich NP. Oder nen 80iger Jäger mitnehmen der dir immer folgt und das Pet auf Aggressiv das dann alle mobs im vorbeigehen haut. Also unmöglich finde ich das nicht nur der Aufwand wäre höher


----------



## Avenenera (14. Juni 2010)

Neverdie schafft das als erster ^^. Hat ja auch schon seinen Magier von 1 auf 80 gespielt ohne zu sterben.

Dabei darf man halt keine Inis, mit Leuten auf der angemessenen Stufe, gehen und muss auf nem PvE Server spielen.
Egal wiegut man ist, wenn man auf nem PvP Server Pech hat und es laufen einem 3 Leute der gegnerischen Fraktion entgegen wars das ....


----------

